# HELP !! 01 Audi a6 2.7t



## cawley524 (Jun 21, 2010)

i just recently purchased a 2001 a6 2.7t and absolutely love this car. it has 100k but is super clean, i would say its MINT! really smooth, no strange noises, or anything like that but some people are telling me these cars are junk and i dont want to believe it . i feel that if take good care of the car it will be just fine ... any input would be great thanks !! ohh yea and i baby the hell out of this car so its not like i beat it every time i drive


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

I love mine as well. it does have its issues but what car doesn't. Biggest problems I've had are bad ICM's and a failed coolant hose


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Thus far, the only unscheduled maintenance I've had to deal with are a few coil packs and an alternator. Getting to be about time for the timing belt and water pump though.


----------



## PPGOAL (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm at 176k and I feel it has been very reliable. Replaced the alternator and clutch/flywheel, but just about everything else is stock and it runs great. Been chipped for over a 100k miles. Just do all the required maintenance and use a good synthetic oil. I also change differential fluid, MT fluid, and brake fluid regularly (60k for the drive train and every 2 years for the BF). Make sure you had a recent timing belt replacement including antifreeze/coolant.


----------



## cawley524 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input. i decided to keep it and im happy with my decision. and yes i know its time for the timing belt and pump to be done. now i just have to save a little bit of money because i know this is pricey especially with the twin turbo . what kind of price range am i looking at for this to be done ? whats too high, whats to low?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

ECS Tuning has a few TB / Water Pump kits depending on how much you want to spend and what you want to replace. Labor will be killer unless you know techs that like doing side work or you do it yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## PakmanA6 (Sep 24, 2010)

My 2.7t right now.. has 120k miles on it.. 2 blown turbos and a shot torque converter... I'm in the process of pulling the motor and tranny. replacing the timing belt, tensioner, torque converter, driver side axle, turbos, and adding a front mount intercooler instead of the two side mounts.

If I didnt love this car so much, I would have just traded or sold it off cheaply to avoid the labor and money required to bring it back to life.. Keep up with your maintenence and pray you never have to see your car in this condition 










And.. this is what started it all.. blown turbos.. at 120K..


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

This is pretty close:


----------



## PakmanA6 (Sep 24, 2010)

EK20 said:


> This is pretty close:


hahaha that sucks man.. I'm in the same boat.. almost.. except I've got A LOT more than just 1 bad part. I'm replacing steering rack and pinion, torque converter, driver axle, and turbos. Additionally, timing belt and tensioner, putting a front mount intercooler on, and probably having the ECU reflashed.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I'd like to see how that front mount turns out. :thumbup:


----------



## PakmanA6 (Sep 24, 2010)

EK20 said:


> I'd like to see how that front mount turns out. :thumbup:


It's going to be a challenge for sure, but I'm hoping it turns out well. Trying to decide what I want to do with the front bumper; either replace it with an RS4 style, or find a way to cut it without it looking goofy. I've seen this picture that inspired me.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

It looks like JHM has a FMIC kit: http://www.jhmotorsports.com/shop/catalog/jhm-front-mount-intercooler-kit-for-c5-a6-p-212.html


----------



## PakmanA6 (Sep 24, 2010)

EK20 said:


> It looks like JHM has a FMIC kit: http://www.jhmotorsports.com/shop/catalog/jhm-front-mount-intercooler-kit-for-c5-a6-p-212.html


Thats the idea right there. I'm buying the intercooler seperate and then a piping kit and doing it myself. I'll probably only have $200-250 in the setup.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CXRa...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------

